# Bodyshop going rate up North?



## pepsilol (Aug 18, 2014)

Just back from bodyshop.

£400 to paint complete tail gate, sills and front bumper. 4 panels in total. Basically £100 per panel. Reasonable price? Can't fault it, no overspray, everything is smooth and flat.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sounds like a good price :thumb:
(As long as it doesn't fall off with time :lol


----------



## pepsilol (Aug 18, 2014)

Well it was all word of mouth so who knows!?


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Mine was £300 for a door ooop norf.... So sounds good enough for me...


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

very good price.


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Sounds cheap. I was quoted £150 for a door, if I stripped all the trim myself, by a Manchester bodyshop. Did that price include vat? If you are happy with the work, and presuming the cost was what any customer would pay and not 'mate's rates' or something, maybe you should name the garage. Lots of requests on here for good bodyshops.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Too cheap if im honest. Decent materials would eat up £150 of that price.


----------



## pepsilol (Aug 18, 2014)

Tintin said:


> Sounds cheap. I was quoted £150 for a door, if I stripped all the trim myself, by a Manchester bodyshop. Did that price include vat? If you are happy with the work, and presuming the cost was what any customer would pay and not 'mate's rates' or something, maybe you should name the garage. Lots of requests on here for good bodyshops.


It was cash. It's only 3 people working there.

Happy with the work. The inside needed a clean though, carpets and dust in places. So I did that and outside needed a good wash. I don't mind the price being cheaper and having to clean up after.

I can't really fault the job. I've tried but can't.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

If I was having an Aston Martin painted, I'm not sure I'd be confident going with the cheapest cash in hand place I can find. 

Sounds a bit dodgy. 

Glad it turned out well though. 

I've seen cars that have been painted and only months later it starts looking tired. 

I guess we'll see if it was a real quality job in a years time. 

One thing I do notice is the boot doesn't look as if it's sitting too well. It looks as if it is sitting higher on the left than the right.

Sure they've put it back together well enough?


----------



## waxygordon (Aug 18, 2013)

If your happy with it I think that's a very very good price mate


----------



## pepsilol (Aug 18, 2014)

Kerr said:


> If I was having an Aston Martin painted, I'm not sure I'd be confident going with the cheapest cash in hand place I can find.
> 
> Sounds a bit dodgy.
> 
> ...


Boots always been liked that. Keep meaning to get it sorted but keep forgetting. I think it's alignment is off as I assume it has been hit hence why the paint was a bit crap.

Regarding the job, I just wanted something doing as it was this before:










I know if I spent £1.5k on it I'd want an absolute perfect job. Running around 
potentially complaining is time I don't have at the moment.

For now it's better than it was before at a great price apparently which in the grand scheme of things is nothing. we will see what the future holds as it's my everyday car and gets abused on the motorway etc.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

£100 a panel sounds about right to me.


----------



## Workhorse (Apr 24, 2014)

Sounds very cheap! I was quoted by my mates bodyshop £200 per panel. Mates rated my ar$e haha


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I hope this isn't the case ...... but .......

Most half decent sprayers can spray and make it look good.
But the spraying is usually the quickest part of the job.
Under that new shinny exterior is the prep work. 
It's the prep work that takes the time (and therefore costs the money)
And if the prep work has been skimped on (to cut down on time and money) then no matter how good it looks when it's all new and fresh there is every chance that with time things will start going downhill.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

In all fairness, it doesn't sound like any panels were repaired. 

So a light scotch, bit of stopper and 2k primer would have sorted any chips, maybe 2 hours prep for 4 panels?

20mins to bag and clean the car up. 

1 hour painting max (not including booth time)

15mins to rectify the tailgate. 

£400-£150(materials)= £250 cash in hand for 4 hours work. 

It just sounds like a fair price for the amount of time put in.


----------



## jmsc (Jun 13, 2012)

I agree with Kerr.

I needed a Honda hood re-sprayed on my car a few years ago due to a billion small chips/pits. Took the highest cost estimate from a Porsche restoration expert. I told him that I wanted the factory original (basecoat/single stage) paint. Re-spray was almost perfect except for slight paint mismatch. 6 months later after it had time to cure/dry you could not tell that it was re-painted. It turned out to be a perfect re-spray. 2 months later sold the car to a happy buyer. Yep, give it 6-mos to a year to see if re-paint was done correctly.


----------



## pepsilol (Aug 18, 2014)

squiggs said:


> I hope this isn't the case ...... but .......
> 
> Most half decent sprayers can spray and make it look good.
> But the spraying is usually the quickest part of the job.
> ...


Agreed.

That's why if it starts going downhill I will throw proper money at the situation.

If it doesn't then all good. Afterall, someone sat there for 30 odd years and being as busy as he was with pretty decent cars, how bad could he honestly be?

You do realise I have entered this scenario potentially expecting to throw more money at the situation?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

pepsilol said:


> Agreed.
> 
> That's why if it starts going downhill I will throw proper money at the situation.
> 
> ...


Buy cheap, pay twice springs to mind.

The vast majority of people aren't anal about their cars. If it goes, doesn't have parts falling off, and the car has colours that only vary by 25 shades, they are happy.

There is many things I'd risk cash on as a calculated risk. I'm not sure I'd risk my Aston Martin though.

You've took your chances and you've got a good result in the short term. I hope it stays that way.


----------



## pepsilol (Aug 18, 2014)

I have no idea what you're talking about. I wanted my car to look prettier, I wanted it doing now as close as possible for a decent price. I got a quote of £400 a mile away, my gut feeling is great for the guy and they can do it now. Great go do it.

The priority was just make it look decent for now, I haven't got time to faff around speculating who to give £1500 to.

I'm going to sound like an **** right now but I think you'd understand what I'm on about if you saw my meeting schedule and how and I really do mean how *very* little £400 is to me.


----------



## Schnitzer Amir (Jul 13, 2010)

Lovely motor man...


----------



## ash-ct (Jun 16, 2013)

Its expected a car of this age (i`d go for 10 yr old with the stonechip photo) is obviously going to need paintwork sooner or later. Also like you mentioned its your everday car and gets plenty of motorway abuse so presume you`ve owned it for a while and clocked up many motorway miles which certainly adds to cars getting covered in road rash. With your busy schedule and it being your mobile office the quick fix was probably your best option and maybe if it wasjust being used as a weekend toy or show car then a more detailed job could be called for. But its not being used for those 2 things so a decent sealant and polish and some touch up paint for any further chips and i`d say your good to go


----------



## pepsilol (Aug 18, 2014)

Yup compeltely bang on there. People are thinking it's a show car or something. No it's how other people would use their Mondeo or something.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

pepsilol said:


> Agreed.
> 
> That's why if it starts going downhill I will throw proper money at the situation.
> 
> ...





pepsilol said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about. I wanted my car to look prettier, I wanted it doing now as close as possible for a decent price. I got a quote of £400 a mile away, my gut feeling is great for the guy and they can do it now. Great go do it.
> 
> The priority was just make it look decent for now, I haven't got time to faff around speculating who to give £1500 to.
> 
> I'm going to sound like an **** right now but I think you'd understand what I'm on about if you saw my meeting schedule and how and I really do mean how *very* little £400 is to me.


If you are that busy and £400 in *very* little money to you, why would you go with the cheapest quote already expecting you might have to spend more money having the job done right in the future?

I know in my not so busy life, I'm careful to try and choose the right people, to do the right job at the right price. I find that way I don't end up too busy having to get things done again.

As I said pay cheap, pay twice. You've effectively said the very same thing In your own words expecting the potential that the job might not last and you'll need to get it painted again.

You've not got the time due to your busy schedule to start a thread on here to ask who is a quality painter in your area, yet you have the time in your busy schedule to start a thread after getting a cheap job done.

I'm not following your logic.

PS, you'll also find £400 is *very* little money to a lot of people on here. They are a little more discreet and choose not to be ***** about it.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

The factory paint on my Vantage was nothing great, I've seen plenty of photos on here to prove my car wasn't a one off. Also many Aston's suffer from blistering due to a reaction between the paint and Ali, so any half decent body shop should be able to do just as good a job as the factory, AM are not exactly renowned for great paint.£400 is cheap but it doesn't mean its going to be crap, you could pay £1000 and still get crap.A small outfit won't have the overheads of a factory approved body shop so can charge much less,but it doesn't mean the work is sub standard.Its no different to going to an indi for servicing, the car will get the same work done (or probably better) for up half the cost of a franchise dealer, you may not get the pretty girl on reception and fresh coffee, but the work is just as good.


----------



## pepsilol (Aug 18, 2014)

Kerr said:


> If you are that busy and £400 in *very* little money to you, why would you go with the cheapest quote already expecting you might have to spend more money having the job done right in the future?
> 
> I know in my not so busy life, I'm careful to try and choose the right people, to do the right job at the right price. I find that way I don't end up too busy having to get things done again.
> 
> ...


I think you are misunderstanding the fact that I am agreeing with you...

Do you not actually understand that my aim was to make it look better from someone who was close to me and could do it ASAP. I think this project took around 15 minutes out of my time.

You do realise at the beginning of this thread I didn't know if £400 was cheap or not :lol:

You're arguing with someone who is agreeing with you!

PS - I am free as a bird on a Sunday so crack on with your odd arguments.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

pepsilol said:


> I think you are misunderstanding the fact that I am agreeing with you...
> 
> You're arguing with someone who is agreeing with you!
> 
> PS - I am free as a bird on a Sunday so crack on with your odd arguments.


I'm clearly missing something as I can't quite get what you are on about. You seem to be saying completely different things throughout the thread.

Since you now apparently agree with what I've been saying, maybe starting your last reply to me with


pepsilol said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about. .


confuses what I'm supposed to extract from your posts.That's the bit I responded to.

When you post something up for opinions on the internet, quite often a discussion ensues. It was a discussion although it is completely lost on me.

I'm not sure if I'm agreeing to agree or agreeing to disagree, as I haven't quite worked out what you're going on about. I'm reading two wildly different stances from yourself.

You think we are agreeing with each other, even though you don't know what I'm talking about.

Anyways, enough of this confusion. You've had a cheap paint job and it looks as if it has turned out well.

Best of luck with it. Just leave it at that.


----------



## pepsilol (Aug 18, 2014)

Well the paintwork held up well that my brother decided to trek down there.

£350 to do the following:

Front bumper due to scuff.
Both front wings
Fix rust and paint complete bonnet
Rear Quarter rust & paint
x1 Sill

Another excellent finish and very glossy


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Looking good !! What's the name of the body shop fella?


----------



## Mario_Valentino (Apr 3, 2015)

*Bodyshop Contact Details*



pepsilol said:


> Just back from bodyshop.
> 
> £400 to paint complete tail gate, sills and front bumper. 4 panels in total. Basically £100 per panel. Reasonable price? Can't fault it, no overspray, everything is smooth and flat.


Hello there,

Can you confirm the contact details of this bodyshop I was looking to get my vehicle rectified at a competitive rate with a quality finish.

Thanks

Mario


----------



## Paul T (Mar 11, 2009)

pepsilol said:


> Boots always been liked that. Keep meaning to get it sorted but keep forgetting. I think it's alignment is off as I assume it has been hit hence why the paint was a bit crap.
> 
> Regarding the job, I just wanted something doing as it was this before:
> 
> ...


Youve paid a fair price for a decent repair, if youre hurtling up and down the motorway that damage will happen again, regardless of how much the materials cost to do the job and how long the painter spent prepping...
where abouts up north are you?

cheers

Paul


----------



## pepsilol (Aug 18, 2014)

Sorry didn't realise people were this interested.

https://plus.google.com/108639739930358816957/about?gl=uk&hl=en

With regards to the paintjob I've picked up some stonechips on the front  Done about 10k since it was painted. But the paintwork is perfectly fine and shiny.


----------



## pepsilol (Aug 18, 2014)

This is the M5 he did


















Did the bonnet, bumper, front 2 wings, driver door, one sill and rear quarter rust repair.


----------

